# What kind of bug is this?



## Amsearfo (May 31, 2011)

Me and my husband were lying in bed when I found a small bug. I don't think it is a bed bug but looking to identify it. I know it's not the greatest picture but thought there was enough detail to identify. Thanks!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

From the pictures I have seen of them it looks like one. One of the fellows who knows for sure will be along here shortly and let you know. I hope for ya'lls sake it isn't.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

It looks like a silverfish to me. If that's what it is they are harmless, just scary looking the first time you see one.


----------



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

Sorry to say it. But it does look like a bedbug. For your sake, I hope its not. But that is kind of a "clearish" look. I can see the eggs inside of the bug. See what others have to say......I'm not a pro....Just my opinion


----------



## Tomac1 (Jun 8, 2011)

It doesn't look like a silverfish, I run a website dedicated to silverfish control, what you have appears to be a firebrat, or some other similar species. I have pictures of silverfish and firebrats on my website, here's a link to the page the pictures are on if you want to check for yourself, I can't tell you for sure what that bug is because the picture isn't abundantly clear. One last thing that could be a silverfish or firebrat nymph (baby), I say that because of the light color on the front half of the bug in the picture.


----------

